# Can't get PKGREPOSITORY to work



## ericr (Apr 16, 2009)

So I'm trying to build a directory full of pkgs from the ports collection, and can't seem to get PKGREPOSITORY to work as advertised in the man pages.

I tried:

make PKGREPOSITORY=/usr/local/packages package-recursive clean

and it built the pkg, but put it into the directory of the port, not the directory listed above.  So I tried putting PKGREPOSITORY=/usr/local/packages into /etc/make.conf, but got the same behavior.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 16, 2009)

```
# echo "PKGREPOSITORY=/usr/local/packages" >> /etc/make.conf
```
Or, if you want to use it like a regular ol' environment variable:
for [t]csh:
setenv PKGREPOSITORY /usr/local/packages
for [ba]sh:
export PKGREPOSITORY=/usr/local/packages


----------



## ericr (Apr 16, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> ```
> # echo "PKGREPOSITORY=/usr/local/packages" >> /etc/make.conf
> ```
> Or, if you want to use it like a regular ol' environment variable:
> ...



Yup, tried it in make.conf and as a shell variable.  Neither one worked, the pkgs still get put in the port dir.

It's like make never parses the variable, no matter how you declare it.  Baffling...


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 16, 2009)

*And, really, why not?*

After re-reading, try setting PACKAGES=/usr/local/packages

Without having to do too much research (and obviously correct me if I'm wrong), I suspect that PKGREPOSITORY is for the whole All/ games/ whatnot rooted in $PACKAGES

Course, you could always cheat and symlink . . .

_edit:_yup, grep -R PKGREPOS /usr/ports/Mk/ is quite informative.


----------



## ericr (Apr 16, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> After re-reading, try setting PACKAGES=/usr/local/packages
> 
> Without having to do too much research (and obviously correct me if I'm wrong), I suspect that PKGREPOSITORY is for the whole All/ games/ whatnot rooted in $PACKAGES
> 
> ...



I didn't think to try that, I just read the man page and ports.bsd.mk.  I was under the impression the PACKAGES was supposed to be where the ports tree lived.  

Setting PACKAGES worked, thanks much!


----------

